# App-Entwickler: 80 Prozent unserer Spiele werden illegal kopiert



## Newsfeed (24 Oktober 2009)

Die App-Store-Entwickler "Smells like Donkey" glauben, dass nur jeder fünfte Spieler für ihr Spiel "Tap-Fu" zahlt. Der Rest besorge es sich illegal, ergab eine Online-Auswertung der Highscore-Listen.  

Weiterlesen...


----------

